# CUT OUT: a book about Special Operations Forces



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. With its maximum quotient of action and violence, this entry should appeal to fans of the series.

Another great military thriller from NY Times Best-Selling Author Bob Mayer.
Chief Warrant Officer and Green Beret Dave Riley returns in a contemporary thriller set in the shrouded, secret world of the federal witness protection program, where he discovers once again that no one can be trusted and the stakes are life itself.

http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Bob!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

From Publishers Weekly
Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. With its maximum quotient of action and violence, this entry should appeal to fans of the series.







http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Bob, I must admit I did a double-take reading your blurb. It's been a while since I served, but I never encountered a Green Beret warrant officer in my career. All the warrants I knew flew helicopters, or ran radar, supply, admin, or maintenance sections. So you forced me to do some research, and damned if there aren't TOE slots for CWOs! Live and learn! 

Of course, I was also told there were no 2LTs in SF, either...until I ran into one.

Now, I'll have to read the book and see what else I can learn


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Back in the late 80s they replaced the 1st LT executive officers on teams with experienced Special Forces NCOs and gave them a warrant commission.  It's a strange situation, but it gives the leadership of the team much more experience overall.  I was one of the last 1st LT XO's on a team.  I've never seen a 2LT in SF-- not on a team.  In support, year, I"m sure there are some.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Back in the late 80s they replaced the 1st LT executive officers on teams with experienced Special Forces NCOs and gave them a warrant commission. It's a strange situation, but it gives the leadership of the team much more experience overall. I was one of the last 1st LT XO's on a team. I've never seen a 2LT in SF-- not on a team. In support, year, I"m sure there are some.


OK, the chronology explains it all. I left active duty in '71 and the reserves (NG) in '78. I guess that makes me an old fart. As a battery commander, I really appreciated the expertise of our support WOs (at battalion and higher), as long as you could break them of the notion they had a union. Of course, that was another era, a different army.

Thanks for the info, Bob

WPG


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Well the big problem was, who was exactly second in command?  Even though the Warrant outranked the Master Sergeant who was team sergeant, often he had more experience than the warrant.  On my team, I had to sit my warrant down and explain that in reality, he was third in charge.


----------



## William Peter Grasso (May 1, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Well the big problem was, who was exactly second in command? Even though the Warrant outranked the Master Sergeant who was team sergeant, often he had more experience than the warrant. On my team, I had to sit my warrant down and explain that in reality, he was third in charge.


So, the SF NCO who would accept a warrant--I'm guessing he'd be no higher in grade than E-5 or E-6?

Like I said, most of the WOs I knew were pilots. They went straight from AIT to WOC to being a WO1 with wings. They never experienced being an NCO. The technical and support WOs all came from the mid-level NCO ranks, though.

I've often joked if I had to do the Army all over again, I'd do it as a CWO...I still think they had a great racket.

WPG


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 







http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.









http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Publishers Weekly: Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them. 








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1304369555&sr=8-2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## acellis (Oct 10, 2011)

Congratulations, Bob. I'm now reading your _*Write It Forward*_ and your _*Novel Writer's Toolkit*_, alternating chapters from each book. _*Cut Out*_ looks great, just the sort of fiction I love to read. I just purchased it.


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.








http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Bob Mayer said:


> Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Sparrowhawks (Apr 9, 2013)

.

Bob,

I was with SF on a different continent, and probably ten years earlier.  

Which of your books is the first: chronologically ?

I've had a peep at "Eyes of the Hammer" ~ which looks really good ~ but where should I start ?

KK


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Mayer's Green Beret hero, Chief Warrant Officer Dave Riley (SYNBAT), returns to take on the mob and corrupt government officials in a well-paced tale about the compromising of the Federal Witness Protection Program. When Philip Cobb, former mob money launderer and current government informer, is murdered just as he is about the enter the Program, his wife, after calling an emergency Program number only to be nearly gunned down herself, turns for help to her brother, who contacts his old girlfriend, Donna Giannini, now a Chicago cop. Giannini (who appeared in SYNBAT) in turn asks her old pal Riley to keep Lisa alive while she finds out what went wrong. The rest of the narrative pits the warrior skills and state-of-the-art special-ops technology of Riley and his men against two groups of professional killers and the heinous federal officials behind one of them.
http://www.amazon.com/Cut-Out-ebook/dp/B004X27PJA/ref=pd_sim_kinc_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------

